# My Carne Guisada recipe



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Carne Guisada recipe

1 sirloin steak 1.25in thick. The one i got was a whole 2lb steak, dont slice it yet! Lightly rub with a small mix of olive oil and worchestsire (just enough to wet the steak). Now use montreal steak seasoning and course blk pepper everywhere on the steak (dont be shy with the seasoning and slap it into the steak). Next Sear the steak at 500 degrees 2 min each side. Let cool for a bit and then slice into chunky square chunks. I use my weber propane grill since its quick but would imagine the taste would even be better if you happen to have mesquite burning outside. If you dont have a grill just sear it on your stove. Your pretty much grilling a large steak on a hot fire but only for 2 min each side (blue rare for some of you cowboys!). Again, let steak cool for a bit, just enough to start slicing into square chunks.

Other needs:
Flour
Paprika 
Cumin
1 big reg tomato not roma
1/2 a big white onion
2 big cloves of fresh garlic
1/2 a jalapeÃ±o
Dont forgot the tortillas!

Slice up vegetables to chunks doesnt have to be small. 
Turn your stove burner to medium heat and
Throw your seared meat chunks into a large enough pan with a lid and add about a tsp of paprika and another teaspoon of cumin at medium stove top heat and Mix it all up. Now add all the sliced vegetables on top of the meat but dont stir it in! Now put the lid on the pot and let everything get hot enough until the juices begin to lightly boil. Once it begins to lightly boil, turn the knob to simmer or to the lowest heat setting. After 30 min, stir/mix the vegetables into the meat and cover it back up. Simmer it for another 1.5 hours and its done. Total simmer time is 2hrs or a little more if you want fall apart carne guisada. 

Important, after you turn off the heat!
Stir in 3-6 spoonfuls of flour to thicken up the liquids. This will give it that nice brown creamy gravy texture. 
Finally, enjoy.

Closing remarks- I had originally intended to grill the steak and have a steak dinner with potatoes and not make carne guisada, so while i was grilling the steak outside, my weber went up in flames at the four minute mark due to needing a grease cleaning. Neighbors were out and the event was aweful and embarrassing since black smoke was fuming up the whole place. I kind of panicked for a couple of seconds until i realized i had a fire extinguisher and put the flames out. Anyhow, I salvaged the steak into the best carne guisada Ive ever had. Yes i turned the propane gas off 1st, then took the steak out before using the extinguisher. Darn place looked like tires were going up in flames.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

hmmmm, you don't add any liquid? It seems the carne guisada I get in restaurants has a nice tex-mex type gravy. I wouldn't think you could get that with just the juice from the maters and onions?


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

John Redcorn said:


> hmmmm, you don't add any liquid? It seems the carne guisada I get in restaurants has a nice tex-mex type gravy. I wouldn't think you could get that with just the juice from the maters and onions?


I did not add any water. The gravy was thick enough and stays in the taco and not all over the hand spattering onto the plate. If you like it a little soupy I suppose a little water wouldn't hurt. I've added water before and it takes too long in my opinion to vaporize most of the liquid unless you take the lid off of the pan but then you have to crank up the heat a little bit to keep a light boil and I think adding more water will make it less flavorful. Personally the recipe above is the best I've ever had anywhere and it kind've happened accidently since I was planning on having a steak dinner. This is the best way I've made it. I think if I were to add water to the recipe it would be too soupy for my likings and I'd have to add more flour to thicken it up or I'd have to maybe simmer for another hour which would get fall apart carne guisada (Very similar to how barbacoa looks and falls apart).


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*About adding water, judge by the pic*

Not the best pic of what I made but if you like a little soupy carne guisada, perhaps adding 1/2 a cup of water to the pot at the beginning and keeping everything else the same wouldn't hurt. Hope this helps.


----------

